# New Guy here



## swampthing (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey ya'll new guy here. Im down in deep south GA now, but raised out west. I know where to go to talk to rifle shooters. I love hearing other peoples opinions about guns and stuff. I've been reading around on here for awhile. Looks like a good group. I registered today. I sure miss prarie dog shoots!


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Welcome to the site. I read a couple of your posts and you should fit in well....and not just because you think a .243 is light for even GA deer. 

:beer:


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Welcome! :beer:


----------



## swampthing (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks, The .243 thing is just my opinion. It is a fine round and deadly even on these tough wild hogs if the person doing the shooting knows what bullet to pick and just were to apply the little pill. I just think there are better choices. I know I would hate to be out stalking deer in the swamp with a .243 and have to stop a boar charge! I have an 8 year old son and a 5 year old step son. I will start them off with youth model .308s and use reduced recoil ammo. The main thing for me is not to let choice of caliber/weapon/hunting style divide us. Alot of people around where I live now hunt deer with dogs. I'm not really into that, but they are my brothers each and every one of them!


----------



## 1Shot2Kills (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm new as well and welcome aboard!


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Welcome to the site!



Csquared said:


> Welcome to the site. I read a couple of your posts and you should fit in well....and not just because you think a .243 is light for even GA deer.  :beer:


Csquared, you have to be able to hit something other than the rear end with a 243! With practice even you may be able to make the 243 practical! oke: Some day you may even decide to upgrade that 25-06 to a 260! :laugh:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Welcome to the site, both of you.

Longshot, don't be so hard on Csquared. And anyway, who would want a 260 when they can have a 308?  

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

huntin1 said:


> Longshot, don't be so hard on Csquared. And anyway, who would want a 260 when they can have a 308?
> :beer: huntin1


Somehow that doesn't compute for me! oke: I guess that's the reason to have both, with of course the 260 out in front.


----------



## 375shooter (Mar 16, 2010)

Hello everyone:

I'm new here too. I'm from up in Canada. Guns and hunting are my first love. I've been shooting and hunting for about 36 years and own a fair collection of guns - mostly rifles, from 17 Rem to 458 Win Mag. I've been handloading almost exclusively for my rifles for the passed 30 years. I think my opinions will be valuable . I'm glad to be here.
Pat.


----------



## Bigfootisreal (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey Swampthing-

Are you a fellow believer by any chance? HE has been known to live in swamps too.

You ever get up to the west river region of ND? I'll get you out in a heated prairie dog fire-fight if you can arrange a hog hunt for a couple of us Yanks. I get to Chattanooga every once in awhile for business. I won't do the spear / Bowie knife thing, but I will leave the rifles home and go at them with the 10mm Glock in close quarters combat.

Bigfoot is real. Haven't seen him yet, but he talks to me in the woods sometimes.


----------



## swampthing (Mar 15, 2010)

Bigfootisreal said:


> Hey Swampthing-
> 
> Are you a fellow believer by any chance? HE has been known to live in swamps too.
> 
> ...


 I don't know about bigfoot...but Charlie Daniels said it best in a song " there are things out there that will make a strong man die from fright".....spend one night in the Okefenokee when the gators are breeding and you will believe it...its like going back in time


----------

